# Miracle of Honey (Graphic Photos)



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I am starting this seperate as I just can not believe it myself and I want to show everyone. For those that want the full back story check this thread:

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/81074-sadies-foot-graphic-photos.html

I know Sadie is not a chi but don't tell her that and this is something everyone can use . On Wednesday (2-27-13) my Holistic Vet started using raw local honey on Sadie's foot. We were not sure how she would do with a bandage or the honey as Sadie is a FOOD hound and she refuses to have anything on her body. Takes E-collars off in minutes, bandannas etc. 

Well here are the before photos:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Bandage Vet put on- She gave her Tiger Stripes for her Wild Child personality









After 5 days of Honey bandage 3-5-13

























Junk coming off in bandage (not infection I cleaned with peroxide and no bubbles)









It is no wear near as red, the growth is almost nonexsistant, and I assume the blown black junk is dead cells. She is also way more playful, more obnoxious limps less etc. I also think she has not ripped off bandage etc as it feels better. I know honey is being used for cell growth, burn patients, etc but here are two articles I found on the magic of honey:

Bee Products Have a Special Meaning for Dogs - Whole Dog Journal Article

"“The high sugar content of honey is one of the factors that makes it such an excellent infection fighter and wound healer,” says Zacharias. “Glucose oxidase, an enzyme in honey, produces hydrogen peroxide, which helps kill harmful bacteria. In addition, there are yet-unidentified substances which bees collect from flowers that give their honey antibacterial properties. For best results, it’s important to use raw honey that hasn’t had its effectiveness destroyed by processing.”

Clinical trials of burn and injury patients show that the application of honey as a wound dressing rapidly clears infection, inflammation, swelling, pain, and odor while speeding the sloughing off of necrotic tissue (dead skin) and the growth of new skin cells. It remains moist, seals wounds – including skin grafts – and protects them from exposure to air, absorbs pus, reduces scarring, and prevents wounds from sticking to bandages. Unlike other topical antiseptics, honey prevents microbial growth without causing tissue damage.

Raw honey eventually crystallizes or solidifies, making it difficult to apply. In addition, honey crystals can feel sharp on tender or inflamed skin. For best results, apply soft or liquid honey. To liquify crystallized honey, stand the jar in hot water until it can be stirred or poured. Microwaving is not recommended because in addition to destroying enzymes and other nutrients, heating honey in a microwave increases its hydroxymethylfurfural (HMF) content, which adversely affects its flavor."

Dr. Richard Palmquist: Honey in Integrative Veterinary Medicine

This golden bee nectar is spectacular at stimulating wound healing. Application of honey to open wounds stimulates the release of powerful chemicals called "cytokines" that speed the migration of cells across the defect to bring quicker repair. Since honey is antibacterial it also makes the environment for healing more favorable and keeps bacteria from colonizing the area. This reduces scarring and infection rates and what is very exciting is that bacteria don't seem to develop resistance to honey so its effectiveness should last well into the future. This is very important as medical professionals in human and veterinary medicine work to find solutions that don't involve the use of antibiotics.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

That is just amazing! Christie, you always give us such useful information! Thanks so much for sharing!! I'm so glad Sadie seems to be on the road to recovery, and so glad she left everything alone so that it could work it's magic.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Wowee that is amazing! 

Im happy Sadie is back to being obnoxious lol!! xx


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> That is just amazing! Christie, you always give us such useful information! Thanks so much for sharing!! I'm so glad Sadie seems to be on the road to recovery, and so glad she left everything alone so that it could work it's magic.


I am honestly amazed! I can not believe the difference in 5 days! This will be great knowledge to have for any wounds our littles ones might get. 

I am lucky to have such an awesome Vet that can go between Traditional and holistic meds. So I share the knowledge I learn as I hope it can help another.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow, what an awesome improvement!!! I can't get over the fact that honey did all that! I'm so happy for Sadie. And I'm glad she can go back to her crazy wild self! 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AmyQ (Feb 6, 2013)

Great info! I was planning on putting up some bee hives.... Another great reason to do so!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

How awesome!! So happy it worked for Sadie!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

To see the difference in just 5 days is amazing to me. I am so happy for her and hope this might help others.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

So glad it's worked for her,an old lady on the radio who was 100 said she puts her good health down to a spoonful of honey a day and Porridge,i take it for sore throats and it's better than all the meds you get from the chemist.Think i'd better start a spoon a day.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great post Christie!! Wow, that made a BIG difference! I'm thrilled!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Honey really is amazing. I am so thrilled it has helped you  I use it on my skin everyother day, mixed with a squeeze of lemon and a drop on olive oil. It has helped with my skin tone, occasionsl pimples and dryness! Its antibacterial properties were used by the Egyptians ... and its great on toast! Xxx


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I am still amazed that it has only been 5 days! Most holistic treatments take longer than traditional and I had to wait until I took the photos yesterday for y'all to see for yourselves.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Fantastic!! We're very big on honey here in Oz and there's a special one which, of course, my geriatric 'ol brain can't think of at the minute, that is the honey to beat all others for healing properties. Maybe one of the other Aussies will know - it's named after the flower the honey is produced from .... aaarrrgh I'm hating getting older .... yesterday I had to ask my son the dog's names, they just wouldn't come out


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That is wonderful news and great information!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow...this is great! So glad you are sharing her progress w/this. Very very interesting!!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Ah ha, it was "Manuka" (that's a tea tree bush - y'all know tea tree oil) but now our scientists have found one (native Myrtle) that will even knock out MRSA which no other drug known to man can.

*When using honey, it's important to remember that they're in no way all equal, some are far more potent than others. So, if the Vet doesn't apply it for you (and it's only one a million who would, the rest just pump 'em full of evil drugs), best to visit a drug store to find "Manuka" or medicinal (at the very least) than just choosing any old jar at the supermarket.*

Australian honey proves to be a powerful anti-bacterial treatment - UQ News Online - The University of Queensland


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So cool! I love when a natural remedy works. I use Manuka honey on my face since my skin is so sensitive to chemicals and I love it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

That is amazing!!

I was just wondering earlier today how her foot was doing.

I am so glad it is on the mend.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

that wound is looking so much better...she must have been so sore when that growth was at its largest...
we use Medihoney dressing quite often in wound care, its an antimicrobial , helps to manage moisture and assists with debridement...it is supposed to be as good if not better than ionic silver dressings and of course theres no toxicity ..


----------



## Yessicah (Nov 1, 2012)

Glad to see her better!! Most of suck to have to go through that not just her but u as well but seems everything is going much better  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

We are very happy! It is a weight off my shoulders honestly. To look at the photos and compare just blows my mind. 5 Days

My vet said use local raw honey so that is what we are using. 

Dee I need to look into that. Very interesting. 

Krystal- I just tried washing my face in honey. Feels great but now we wait for any allergy lol most soaps kill my face and sunscreen Ugh


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Search sunscreen before you go using it - there's a huge fuss in the Aussie media right now that it contains toxic particles, heavy metals that can enter the body via the bloodstream & the manufacturers have been telling bald-faced lies until caught out - now the only thing they have to do is change their labels, pfft!!!

So glad to hear they have Manuka Honey in USA and can't wait for the even stronger one, Myrtle, to be available.

Colloidal silver is also known to kill ALL bacteria & viruses and "Silvers" cream (derived from silver) is what hospitals use on chronic burns patients. Colloidal can be applied to wounds (completely painless unlike hydrogen peroxide) and can also be taken internally. Since making my son drink it a year or so ago, he has not had an outbreak of his horrific staph sores that he caught when in ICU for 3 months, I swear by the stuff. I've used it on fish ulcers & all sorts of things with 100% success.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> Ah ha, it was "Manuka" (that's a tea tree bush - y'all know tea tree oil) but now our scientists have found one (native Myrtle) that will even knock out MRSA which no other drug known to man can.
> 
> *When using honey, it's important to remember that they're in no way all equal, some are far more potent than others. So, if the Vet doesn't apply it for you (and it's only one a million who would, the rest just pump 'em full of evil drugs), best to visit a drug store to find "Manuka" or medicinal (at the very least) than just choosing any old jar at the supermarket.*
> 
> Australian honey proves to be a powerful anti-bacterial treatment - UQ News Online - The University of Queensland


Hubby has been taking one teaspoon a day for the last 2 or 3 years and hasn't been sick since! He takes the one that is 16+. It's not cheap, but it's worth it. We buy it from Vitacost. Honey is great stuff!

Christie, glad to hear that Sadie is doing better!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

They say the best drink in the world is organic apple cider vinegar (with mother) available at health stores, a teaspoon of honey mixed in a glass of just above tepid water. It was compulsory in our house when I was a kid and doesn't taste the least bit horrible - in fact, I might get back into it I think


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

And people say nature is not a good healer..

Great results and very glad she's feeling better.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> They say the best drink in the world is organic apple cider vinegar (with mother) available at health stores, a teaspoon of honey mixed in a glass of just above tepid water. It was compulsory in our house when I was a kid and doesn't taste the least bit horrible - in fact, I might get back into it I think


Funny, I drink vinegar water every morning! I don't put honey in it, used to, but dont anymore! It's great for varicose veins! Reduces the bulging! It's also good for heartburn! I was out with hubby one night shopping for gloves. We were very near to the store I buy my vinegar at and thought I'd better buy some. Well, I had a bad case of heartburn and couldnt wait til I got home to treat it. So, yeah, I was so desperate for relief, I opened the bottle of vinegar and took a sip!! It worked within about 5minutes! However, I wouldn't recommend it for the average person! I knew what to expect and how much I would need to swallow! Wow! Who would have thought. . .vinegar for heartburn! So many natural remedies that really do work and so many that dont!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Another thing honey has helped me with is IBS. Helps put a stop to symptoms, and that's just store honey, not even raw..I bet the raw would be even better.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome TY Dee

I am allergic to air, cats dogs, grass etc. I take an allergy pill daily. My face is just as sensitive drives me crazy. I normally just wear a baseball cap as all sunscreen breaks me out. 

I also heard cinnamon added to honey and hot water half hour before breakfast and before bed will not allow fat to accumulate and helps weight loss


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I like how this has turned into human benefits 

I saw one thing where someone froze aloe cubes and rubbed it on the sunburn. Sounds like a cool idea too.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Christie, what an awesome thread to read, wonderful news. Thank you for sharing. Awesome stuff!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Updated Toe photos:

1 week:









10 days:

















Woohoo!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Woohoo is right!!! That's fantastic, congrats!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Woohoo is right!!! That's fantastic, congrats!


Thanks! 

My Vet said to continue until it is healed so my parents (they have been helping as it takes 3 people to do this lol) and I are going to evaluate it again on Friday to determine if we should give it a break and see how it goes. The sore & growth itself is pretty much gone. The one toe is still swollen (has come down some) but honestly none of us know why.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Update!

This was from Friday 3-15-13

















Since there is no sore, new hair growth and lots of it, we decided to not wrap her foot again and see how she does. So far so good! She is running around acting like a foot and the foot looks great!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Isn't it amazing what it can do!

It looks great!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Angel1210 said:


> Isn't it amazing what it can do!
> 
> It looks great!


Very amazing! Twoo weeks and 100% better!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Definitely looks much, much better. Hope she continues to do well without the bandage.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Definitely looks much, much better. Hope she continues to do well without the bandage.


Thanks! So far so good! No redness to foot still and she is running and playing and acting like a fool!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Very amazing and so glad her foot is better!


----------

